# Wham-O Wheelie Bars



## Logan64 (May 10, 2021)

Some wham-o's to share. All original examples. Two with boxes & paperwork, one without. I always tend to consider the original stickers to match that of a Wonka golden ticket. There are other small differences, but the sheen first and foremost is the instant tell.


----------



## 60sstuff (May 10, 2021)

Here’s another.

NOS in the box with papers.

Also some spare wheels.


----------



## Logan64 (May 10, 2021)

60sstuff said:


> Here’s another.
> 
> NOS in the box with papers.
> 
> Also some spare wheels.



Better condition than both of my boxes combined! Love the extra set of wheels. I had stumbled across a beat up set that I mounted when trying out a set once. They get chewed up far too quickly. Nice display piece.


----------

